# Neue Server



## GeProtector (7. Januar 2006)

Neu seid heute sind ja einige Server, ich weiß nur einen imo, und das ist Tichondrius. Wann werden diese für BLASC zugänglich gemacht? Sprich wann kann man seine Charas von Dort in die Herold-DB eintragen lassen?


----------



## Crowley (7. Januar 2006)

Ich hab Tichondrius und Rexxar zur Liste hinzugefügt. Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## GeProtector (7. Januar 2006)

Danke für die schnelle Umsetzung.
TOP -> weiter so!


----------

